# GOOSEY GROUSEY



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

A handful of buddies and I made plans to pursue a few geese for the opener. Knowing that Goose hunts typically end early I brought my dogs along with the thought of drumming up a few forest chickens on the way home. I hazard to say it was a very enjoyable day for all those involved.


----------



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

Awesome job! With a hunt like that, I might have cracked a smile for my pictures.


----------

